#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Lojas ou distribuidores em Recife-PE...Onde comprar????

## BrasileiroNet

Bom dia a todos!

Gostaria de saber se alguém conhece lojas ou distribuidores de materiais de informática e Wireless em Recife-PE.

Pois aqui ficamos na mão de uma loja, pelo menos ao meu conhecimento.

Vocês que moram em Recife citem ai as lojas e distribuidores. Não precisa fazer propaganda e colocar preços. Se possivel nome da loja e se tiver site.

Agradeço a todos.

----------


## cunhajr

Webis Brasil - Webis Brasil - Soluções Wireless Connectoway - CONNECTOWAY São lojas de equipamentos para wifi, rede cabeada, fibra.

----------


## BrasileiroNet

valeu!!! Eu tinha esquecido da Connectway... Obrigado.


Alguém tem mais?

----------


## soloneto

Tem esse aqui tb Link

----------


## BrasileiroNet

Valeu!!!

Galera desculpa ai por colocar só uma loja,eu conheço essas que vocês colocaram, só não conhecia a webis brasil, esse link acima é da roteadora, que é uma loja da Smartsat (torriceli informática). Gostaria de conhecer lojas como a tudoinformatic, que tem de tudo um pouco. Como radios, antenas, MK, roteadores, cabos e etc.

Mais uma vez agradeço a todos.

----------


## rafaeljfg

Sugiro a SILVESTRE SOLUÇÕES. Pelo perfil de loja que você busca, a Silvestre Soluções seria a melhor opção, a meu ver. Possui de tudo um pouco, com produtos de várias marcas.
Silvestre Solu
Recomendo! Bom atendimento, suporte, rma eficiente...
Enfim...

----------

